# Hello from a newbie



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

A few months ago I decided to get back into model railroading after about 25 years. Maybe I've come up with a new trick I'd like to share: using double-sided foam tape to tack down sectional track/roadbed to a board. I'm using Bachmann's E-Z Track, and it seems to work pretty well for me. I put a strip between each joint in the roadbed, and then trim it back to the edge of the roadbed. 

Regards


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice idea, especially if you want to easily change
the layout track plan at a later date.

Don


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Nice idea*



GNfan said:


> A few months ago I decided to get back into model railroading after about 25 years. Maybe I've come up with a new trick I'd like to share: using double-sided foam tape to tack down sectional track/roadbed to a board. I'm using Bachmann's E-Z Track, and it seems to work pretty well for me. I put a strip between each joint in the roadbed, and then trim it back to the edge of the roadbed.
> 
> Regards


Gnfan;

Smart idea! It should help a lot of people on this forum who, like you, are starting out with sectional roadbed track. Welcome to the forum and welcome back to a great hobby.
The Great Northern Railway, is represented on my layout too. I'm modeling the Milwaukee road's west end at Seattle. My premise involves the Pacific Coast Railway. In real life this little short line hosted Union Pacific (which owned the P.C.R.) and Milwaukee road trains, the last few miles into Seattle. In my model world, The Great Northern, and the Northern Pacific shared trackage rights on the P. C. So I can run the Empire Builder, North Coast Limited, Olympian Hiawatha, and the U.P. "Cites" passenger trains.
They all did run the same route, on different tracks, for those last few miles. Two beautiful Stations hosted all four lines. Both have been preserved, and they are right across the street from each other.
Here's a couple of photos of the stations.

Traction Fan


























Traction Fan


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Very Cool traction_fan. Right now my layout is not very big and built out of Bachmann sets, but that's part of the magic. Take off my bifocals and "The McKinley Explorer" could be the Empire Builder or the Hiawatha Olympian (two of the Domes in the set were originally Mliwaukee Road, and the third Great Northern). I have to admit I know more about the "Hill Lines" than the Milwaukee Road, but that's what research is for.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Love the Milwaukee Road trains! I have two Rivarossi Milwaukee Road 84' passenger cars. One is a diner car, and the other is a parlor car with the rear deck. They are pulled by a Kato EMD GP38-2 with the Milwaukee Road scheme.


Here's a pic.....oh, that is a U.P.Diner car I added not realizing that one of my Milwaukee Road cars was already a diner car....ooppss......



















These are older pics before the move to the train room, bigger layout, and temporary discontinuation of passenger service.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Oh, love the station pics by the way. We used to have a couple of really nice stations here in Vegas. The original Spanish Mission style station that stood for many years. It was torn down to put up a modern U.P station that was kind of cool looking. Now, both are gone, the track has been moved and a casino stands in that spot.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Nice, nice, very nice*

Nice looking layout there. I assume it's HO. I'm learning to love the Milwaukee Road. Othello, WA would be a easy day trip for me and I understand there's still some "relics" there to see. As far as running a second diner, I found online consist listings for both the Empire Builder and North Coast Limited from the early 1960's, and both carried a diner and some sort of buffet or snack bar car, so two diners isn't that far of a stretch.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

GNfan said:


> Nice looking layout there. I assume it's HO. I'm learning to love the Milwaukee Road. Othello, WA would be a easy day trip for me and I understand there's still some "relics" there to see. As far as running a second diner, I found online consist listings for both the Empire Builder and North Coast Limited from the early 1960's, and both carried a diner and some sort of buffet or snack bar car, so two diners isn't that far of a stretch.


Thank you GN. It's actually N scale. These pics are from very early stages of my layout. It has grown exponentially since then. Unfortunately, I am laid off for the summer, so getting the passenger side of the layout back up and running may take some time. Probably after August. I invested in a premade layout to add to mine....and it was a complete wash. So that put me behind on the passenger loop. 

I would love to take a day trip to see some Milwaukee Road trains. That would be amazing! If you go, I would love to see pics.....


----------

